# Which device is best?



## daniel craig (4/6/15)

I want to expand my collection of ecigs and I want to know which device is best for cloud chasing and just normal vaping. The devices in question is the Kangertech Subox mini and the Eleaf iStick 50w with an Ego One tank.

1. Which of these device will last longer? (In terms of quality, problems etc)
2. Which device will produce more clouds? (Better flavor, more smoke)
3. Which device is easier to rebuild on?
4. What are some other devices which are better than these in the similar price range? (R800-1300)

In overall which device is the best?


----------



## Vapeowave (4/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I want to expand my collection of ecigs and I want to know which device is best for cloud chasing and just normal vaping. The devices in question is the Kangertech Subox mini and the Eleaf iStick 50w with an Ego One tank.
> 
> 1. Which of these device will last longer? (In terms of quality, problems etc)
> 2. Which device will produce more clouds? (Better flavor, more smoke)
> ...


Hey Bud,
There are so many devices on the market these days that are amazing its hard to say, these a something for everyone i guess, but if i had to go according to your list the isticks are great all rounders, nice sleek design and good performance, also keeping in mind the istick has a built in battery so i wont say its such a live long device,but im sure you would upgrade before the battery starts playing up, istick has a 4400mAH battery that would last a good 2 days on moderate vaping very nice device
Subbox yet still to test it out but the Kbox was and is a solid device, not much features on the kbox device but it is a never say die mod box i would say drop it kick it it just goes on, a great back up device at a good price, the subbox is so to say a upgrade to it and coming in at a 50watts, yeah baby, i think its a winner,18650 batteries so if the battery life is not so great any more you just pop in a new one and there you go, you can also carry a spare around for that unexpected long nights, never go with out a vaping day hehe
The kangertech subtank mini, is a lovely tank for both taste and cloud vapour i say,its my all day vape tank ,subbox comes with a new RBA "rebuild able" coil head as the older version of this rba had some dry hit issues due to the small juice channels, but alot of people got this build right by doing and trying different wicking methods like the pancake wicking method , but it also has its standard occ coil heads, so if you not into diy building and wicking you can just popin a standard coil,and of cause your juice also matters, higher VG thicker the juice, more cloud production but some dry hit issues, well for me that was
the ego one tank,its great taste great vapour and a nice sexy looking tank, if you like the look of the ego one try having a look at one of the new mod kits just launched called the Evic VT,super great features, 60watts, temp control , a huge 5000mAH battery and more, 3 lovely colors to choose from and both the evic vt and the subbox will come in below your budget as mentioned above, Evic vt and the subbox will hit the SA market in the next week or two , keep a eye on the retailers posts

i hope this helps you a bit and happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/15)

Thanks for your excellent reply. About the Evic VT, what's the minimum resistance ? 
And what's the minimum resistance for the Subox?


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/15)

The verdict has been reached, Evic VT it is. By the way is it released in SA? Where can I find one? Does this take 18650 batteries or does it come with a built in battery? Will the Atlantis work better on this or the standard Ego One is best ?


----------



## skola (4/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> The verdict has been reached, Evic VT it is. By the way is it released in SA? Where can I find one? Does this take 18650 batteries or does it come with a built in battery? Will the Atlantis work better on this or the standard Ego One is best ?


@KieranD at Vape Cartel had the Evic on Pre Order from 10 this morning, however, unsurprisingly its all sold out. The site says they should be here by 17 June 2015, he can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Vapeowave (4/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> The verdict has been reached, Evic VT it is. By the way is it released in SA? Where can I find one? Does this take 18650 batteries or does it come with a built in battery? Will the Atlantis work better on this or the standard Ego One is best ?


You can use almost any tank on it, and no it doesn't use 18650 batteries, it has a built in 5000mAH battery


----------



## Yoda (4/6/15)

@Vapeowave 
Thanks will have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom. F (4/6/15)

Vapeowave said:


> Hey Bud,
> There are so many devices on the market these days that are amazing its hard to say, these a something for everyone i guess, but if i had to go according to your list the isticks are great all rounders, nice sleek design and good performance, also keeping in mind the istick has a built in battery so i wont say its such a live long device,but im sure you would upgrade before the battery starts playing up, istick has a 4400mAH battery that would last a good 2 days on moderate vaping very nice device
> Subbox yet still to test it out but the Kbox was and is a solid device, not much features on the kbox device but it is a never say die mod box i would say drop it kick it it just goes on, a great back up device at a good price, the subbox is so to say a upgrade to it and coming in at a 50watts, yeah baby, i think its a winner,18650 batteries so if the battery life is not so great any more you just pop in a new one and there you go, you can also carry a spare around for that unexpected long nights, never go with out a vaping day hehe
> The kangertech subtank mini, is a lovely tank for both taste and cloud vapour i say,its my all day vape tank ,subbox comes with a new RBA "rebuild able" coil head as the older version of this rba had some dry hit issues due to the small juice channels, but alot of people got this build right by doing and trying different wicking methods like the pancake wicking method , but it also has its standard occ coil heads, so if you not into diy building and wicking you can just popin a standard coil,and of cause your juice also matters, higher VG thicker the juice, more cloud production but some dry hit issues, well for me that was
> ...



What have you got against full stops

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/15)

Hi guys

Please be aware that several posts above have been deleted.

Punting or referring to stock availability and products for sale is not allowed by retailers in the general forums. Only in their own sub-forums and in the "Who has stock" forum. The rules of the forum are such and the Admin and Mod team will delete such messages when they are seen.

Here is some advice on this matter:

For Retailers

If you want to respond to a person asking a general question and you have a product that meets that person's requirements, rather send that person a PM - or better still, start a thread in your own sub-forum and you can tag that person in your sub-forum.
When members ask you about stock or similar questions - rather refrain from answering - and rather send a PM or explain that this is not the forum to answer that question - they need to post in the "Who has stock" forum
For members

Please refrain from asking retailers in the general forums direct questions about their stock or particular products. You may tempt them to break the rules. And being as enthusiastic as our vendors are, it is understandable how much they want to answer the question there and then. 
If you want to ask retailers something specific, either PM them or ask in their sub-forum - or if its about who has stock or something along those lines, create a new thread in the "Who has stock" forum
This all may sound a bit complex, but we do this to preserve the integrity of the forum and for everyone's benefit in the long run.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (4/6/15)

Look at geting a Reo @daniel craig. The best vaping device by far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Yoda (4/6/15)

@Silver 
Sorry forgot a bit about that!!! XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/15)

@Alex are those only for drip smoking? And what's the minimum resistance ?


----------



## Silver (4/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> @Alex are those only for drip smoking? And what's the minimum resistance ?



It drips and smokes at the same time!
And if you build a decent coil, smoke even comes out the bottom...

Lol, only kidding @daniel craig - the Reo is a mechanical device. No electronics. Just the battery connected directly to the coil.
No minimum or maximum resistance from the device perspective - but rather its governed by the limits of the battery.

Practically, the Reo is used at around 0.3 ohms or thereabouts for a very strong vape. 0.5 to 0.7 ohms for a strong vape and around 1 ohm for a normal kind of vape. Higher than 1 ohms and it gets milder.

You build the coil to suit what type of vape you want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/15)

And it can be used with any tanks?


----------



## free3dom (4/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> And it can be used with any tanks?



Actually it uses RDAs (drippers not tanks) that are made for or modified to feed juice through the 510 connector 

You can use a tank on it (it's a simple mech) but that defeats the purpose

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/15)

I'm not into drip smoking as yet  It looks like it uses alot of juice, maybe in a few months I'll get one, for now I'll stick to regulated mods/devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> @Alex are those only for drip smoking? And what's the minimum resistance ?



To add on what @Silver and @freedom already said,
The Reo is known as a 'bottom fed device' or 'sqounker'. Which means the juice you are using gets fed to your wick & coil through the bottom of your atomizer. The greatness of a device like this is that you get a dripper experience (like clouds, huge flavor and ease of use) without having to 'drip', which can be a bit of a pain but with the Reo all you do is squeeze the bottle.
It can use any resistance you prefer to vape at, whether it's a 0.3 ohm coil or a 1.8 ohm coil, the choice is yours.
It can be a bit pricey (imho) but it's ease of use and it's super easy to clean and its almost indestructible design make up for it.




Edit: Didn't see your last post lol but Im leaving this here anyway

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (4/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I'm not into drip smoking as yet  It looks like it uses alot of juice, maybe in a few months I'll get one, for now I'll stick to regulated mods/devices



You are 100% correct...these go through juice at an alarming rate - but, for me, it's absolutely worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/15)

Yeah the price of juice will cost me more than smoking normal cigarettes although I know it's totally worth it  anyone know the price of these and where I can them? 

Please PM me and let me know


----------



## Silver (4/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Yeah the price of juice will cost me more than smoking normal cigarettes although I know it's totally worth it  anyone know the price of these and where I can them?
> 
> Please PM me and let me know



Hi @daniel craig 

The Reo is a super device. I have been using my Reos for about 80% of my vaping for the past 13 months. Tame coils (say around 1 ohm) actually don't go through that much juice. Low ohm coils and dual coil builds do go through more juice. The best part for me about the Reo is that the vape itself is simply amazing. On the standard RM2 atty, the flavour is extremely accurate and rich. As said above, it is a dripper - but has the convenience of a tank - because it is bottom fed. So you just press the little bottle to squeeze some juice up to wet the wicks - then you take a few puffs and press again. This pressing is known as "squonking". You can get a fairly similar vape on other drippers (not on a Reo) but then they are not bottom fed and you have to walk around with a juice bottle and drip every few puffs. This may be fine for home but most will agree it is very inconvenient - e.g. for going out or driving.

Vapour Mountain is the local agent in South Africa. They do order several Reos every now and then - and I think @Oupa will do another order fairly soon. You will see the threads. 

Or you can buy direct from reosmods.com in the USA - but the 1st class courier fee of about $50 adds to the price. They cost about R2,500 for the device and then about R500 for a suitable atomiser on top. Give or take - depends on the exchange rates and the spares you want. 

If you are seriously considering one - there are ample Reonauts on this forum to advise you. 

In the meantime, go check out Reoville here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reoville.f67/

And in particular, check out the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reo-the-basics.t2561/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (4/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> Yeah the price of juice will cost me more than smoking normal cigarettes although I know it's totally worth it  anyone know the price of these and where I can them?
> 
> Please PM me and let me know




You'll be surprised hey, if I take myself for instance,
In 10mths I've spent R12 000 on different devices and about 1200mls of juice, now compare that to 10mths of smoking 40 a day (I was a 2 pack a day smoker) which works out to R18 000. If I knew then what I know now, I could've bought a Reo and a BF Atomic dripper and cut that R12 000 in half  But then again, vaping is a journey and I had fun along the way and met a lot of great people through that journey

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/15)

The reo sounds awesome  I will surely get one maybe in a few months....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/15)

@DoubleD by the looks of it, you sound like a throat hit seeker


----------



## stevie g (4/6/15)

don't listen to them guy! Get the invader mini and lemo 2 plus a reel of nickel 200 28 gauge.

true temperature control no flakiness, water resistant and crush resistance.

lemo 2 has the best top filling out right now, single coil, massive airflow and perfect drip tip too.

looking at 1600 though


----------



## DoubleD (4/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> @DoubleD by the looks of it, you sound like a throat hit seeker



Flavor and throat hit is definitely a priority over clouds when it comes to vape quality for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/15)

@Sprint How well does it compare to with the Evic VT ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip (5/6/15)

right now Evic VT has my attention

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/6/15)

Philip said:


> right now Evic VT has my attention



5000mah 60w variable temp device, whats not to like 

If I needed a regulated device, I'd be looking at the Evic VT and iStick 50w. Dual batteries = Happy vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (5/6/15)

The Evic VT is the Temp Control device to beat right now - and just about everything out there will come up short, considering the cost of the VT 

It works flawlessly, looks fantastic, and includes everything you need - all that at ~R1200-R1300

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (5/6/15)

@daniel craig they are two different devices. Invader mini I think of as a field device and evic vt is mire and office device. You cant go wrong with either and since you are a beginner the evit vt will be best for you because of built in batteries.


----------



## kev mac (11/6/15)

daniel craig said:


> I want to expand my collection of ecigs and I want to know which device is best for cloud chasing and just normal vaping. The devices in question is the Kangertech Subox mini and the Eleaf iStick 50w with an Ego One tank.
> 
> 1. Which of these device will last longer? (In terms of quality, problems etc)
> 2. Which device will produce more clouds? (Better flavor, more smoke)
> ...


as a kbox owner I think the subbox will be a winner per the reviews I've seen. Plus it's going between $49.00-59.00 here in the states w/ v2 subtank incl.


----------

